# Royal Marines Arrested in Murder Inquiry



## pardus (Oct 12, 2012)

*Seven Royal Marines have been arrested on suspicion of murder, the Ministry of Defence has said. *


*I hope for everyone's sake this is a technicality and not a genuine murder.*


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2012)

Seems like a BS witchhunt to me.  I hope these guys get cleared of charges.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 12, 2012)

Afghan Mod is a douchbag.


----------



## digrar (Oct 12, 2012)

Hopefully some legal O trying to prove that they're relevant, we've just been through a similar thing down here.


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2012)

A bit more detail, this says 9 arrested, but only 5 charged.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/14/world/europe/uk-royal-marines-murder-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2012)

From Free's link...




> The newspaper said the footage showed the Marines discussing whether they should offer medical aid to an injured man.


 

So doesn't sound like murder to me.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 14, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> A bit more detail, this says 9 arrested, but only 5 charged.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/10/14/world/europe/uk-royal-marines-murder-case/index.html?hpt=hp_t3


 
"However, the British newspaper The Independent said Saturday the Marines were arrested after police found footage on a laptop during a separate investigation into pornographic material."​ 
Oh come on!  Guilty as charged!  Come and book me Danno!​


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2012)

Why do guys record themselves doing dumb shit?  Still?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Man that is just fucking stupid, fucking witchhunt by a bunch of paper pushing assholes.


----------



## Freggel (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/theroyalmarine7


----------



## Freggel (Oct 18, 2012)

and yes I understand that a facebook page wont help them but it might give some moral support!


----------



## pardus (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to hear!

"Five Royal Marines charged with murder following an incident in Afghanistan have been released from custody.
The marines had been held in military custody since their arrest earlier this month in connection with the killing of an insurgent.

Today, after a behind-closed-doors hearing at Colchester Military Court Centre, Judge Jeff Blackett released them back to their units with restrictions placed on their movements.

Reporting restrictions preventing the men's identification were extended to a hearing at Bulford Military Court in Wiltshire on November 5.

Following the hearing, the marines were ushered out of a back door into a blacked-out car.

All five are charged with the murder of an unknown Afghan national on or about September 15 last year.

The case relates to the death of a man during an engagement with an insurgent. No civilians were involved."

http://www.bfbs.com/news/uk/murder-charge-royal-marines-released-61308.html


----------



## Rampart (Dec 13, 2012)

Any news on this yet?


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2012)

> DEC 10th 2012. Right after a court hearing today the five marines have been told they can enter their pleas on march 8th 2013 and it was decided that if a trial was needed it would not be before september 1st 2013. Once again the marines have been granted anonimity to protect them, so please respect this order.


 
https://www.facebook.com/theroyalmarine7


----------



## CDG (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow.  Anonymity?  Is that even a word we use in America anymore?  Had this happened here, the Marines' names, DOB, addresses, family members, favorite color, sexual preferences, report cards, and satellite imagery of their daily routines would have been posted up on the White House webpage by now.


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 13, 2012)

This could be an important judicial case because it sounds like it involves some of the exact same medical care discussions that happen in the hospital Emergency Rooms here in NYC


----------

